# New to trapping



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

Hi im curious on how to start trapping on state land(if that legal) see i dont understand most of the stuff on the DNR website and just wanted to know what would i need equipment wise. Also i dont even know what type of animals you can trap in south west michigan, and can one use a .22 rimfire in the shotgun zone while trapping and is it legal to hunt small game while you are checking traps?



I know there are alot of questions here i hope some one can answer them i would love some helpful info on this. :yikes:


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

TreeShaker,

I will attempt to answer your questions, but there are people on here that know A LOT more about the sport than I. For particulars they are probably your best resource.

*Animals to trap in SW Michigan*:

Muskrat and Mink---November 10th-January 31st (according to the website, but if I am not mistaken the end date is changing)

Beaver and Otter---November 10th-March 31st (For MI Resident)

Fox and Coyote---October 15th-March 1st

Badger---November 1st-March 1st

Raccoon---November 10th-January 31st

Oppossum, Skunk, Weasel (Ermine) are open year around

*Legality of .22 LR during deer season:*

Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but new changes will allow for a loaded .22 rimfire at the point of dispatch.

*Legality of small game hunting during trapping:*

As long as you are following the law while doing both, why wouldn't you be able to? I would go so far to say I encourage it! Not enough people hunt squirrels anymore!

I hope this helps you, the little bit that I have added. I know the DNR site can seem confusing, but before you consider what to buy, scouting areas, etc. PLEASE be mindful of ALL the regulations. If something seems hard to understand, call the DNR. I am sure they would rather tell you the literal meaning than to have you guess wrong or take ill advice from someone less informed. State land regs differ slightly from private land, and we must be mindful at all times exactly what we can and cannot do. Like others have stated on different threads, there is a Trapping Education Course being taught at the State Convention coming up in a couple of weeks, maybe you should consider going. I wish I could, work needs me more that day:evil: I will be there Saturday though!

Derek


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Great Answer!!


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

TreeShaker said:


> Hi im curious on how to start trapping on state land(if that legal) see i dont understand most of the stuff on the DNR website and just wanted to know what would i need equipment wise. Also i dont even know what type of animals you can trap in south west michigan, and can one use a .22 rimfire in the shotgun zone while trapping and is it legal to hunt small game while you are checking traps?
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are alot of questions here i hope some one can answer them i would love some helpful info on this. :yikes:


Here is a link to the trapper ed class info 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=380835
The class will give you a lot of info and shorten your learning curve.


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone all the info is very helpful!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to trapping. I just wanted to add that you can get a jump start on the trappers education by reading the manual online. You will find the answers to many questions that you didn't even know you wanted to ask. After reading this you can get some in person learning from the knowledgeable instructors at the trappers education class.

Here is a link to the State's Manual. (Happy trapping)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880_12399-174841--,00.html


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I am in the S.W. Mi area. If you would prefer, I could show you the ropes and maybe give a couple of pointers to you along the way. I have taken several new trappers out. Just let me know. 

BTW, it would be helpful if you filled out your location. You may have a fellow trapper in your area..... wherever that is! lol


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

dpweurding said:


> Not enough people hunt squirrels anymore!


You're absolutely right about that one


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

Was curious guys can one trap with live traps in MI?


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I am guessing by live traps you mean cage traps...yes you can. Here is the provision for cage traps from the MI DNR website and guide

*Live Traps*
As a substitute for foothold traps, trappers may use live traps capable of taking only one animal at a time within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling and associated buildings during the legal time for trapping the target animal. Live traps must be checked daily. Any animal captured in a live trap must be immediately killed or released; it is illegal to take these game animals or protected animals live from the wild. It also is illegal to hold these animals in captivity.

Hope that helps,

Derek


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

dpweurding said:


> I am guessing by live traps you mean cage traps...yes you can. Here is the provision for cage traps from the MI DNR website and guide
> 
> *Live Traps*
> As a substitute for foothold traps, trappers may use live traps capable of taking only one animal at a time within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling and associated buildings during the legal time for trapping the target animal. Live traps must be checked daily. Any animal captured in a live trap must be immediately killed or released; it is illegal to take these game animals or protected animals live from the wild. It also is illegal to hold these animals in captivity.
> ...



Thanks Derek. But i have one more question whats the this rule that you cant trap ***** and i think other animals unless you are 50 feet or yards away?


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

If I were to guess I think you mean the rule about not setting a steel trap with 50 feet of water before the Mink and Muskrat season opens in the respective grappling zone. For instance in SW Michigan this means no steel traps within 50 feet of water until November 10th. The exception is dog proof style traps and body grippers at least 4 feet off the ground.

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang auto correct, I mean *trapping zone

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Derek ... you been studying!


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Lol, its the only way to stave off the off season. Study and prep traps that is. Getting pretty excited about the convention too, I've got quite the list!

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

dpweurding said:


> Getting pretty excited about the convention too, I've got quite the list!/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. The list is the easy part, the funds are another story :lol::lol:


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Tell me about it, the balance is completely lopsided!

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info everyone, but has anyone ran into a rabid animal while trapping?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

That is an interesting question. In all my over 50 years of trapping I never once encountered an animal with rabies. However I have caught several coyotes with the mange.


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

I thought of the question as i was laying down last night, is it still safe to skin and handle the animal?


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

I've never caught a rabid animal either, get atleast 1 yote a year with mange, and no ya don't skin them. Once ya see one and SMELL one with mange, you will understand. I did catch a **** once, that I think might of had distemper, and I disposed of it.


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! if i have any more questions ill shoot em your ways.


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

Got another one for you vets, where is the closest place near southwest Michigan to sell fur?


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Whereabouts you at in SW Michigan?

Derek

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeShaker (May 7, 2011)

Three Rivers im about 25 minutes away from kalamazoo


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

TreeShaker said:


> Got another one for you vets, where is the closest place near southwest Michigan to sell fur?


Should be able to get a list of fur buyers from the DNR.Another option would be to sell at one of the MTPCA auctions,you can get time/place info for the auctions on the MTPCA web-site.


----------

